# White rum punch



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Has anyone got a good recipe for a punch based on white rum[8D]

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

Witches' Brew

6 Cups Orange Juice
6 Cups Pinapple Juice
1 15oz can cream of coconut
4 Cups Rum
1 2L Bottle of Ginger Ale

I'm trying this myself this year! 

otherworldly

"You're off the edge of the map, mate. Here there be monsters."


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks It souds really nice, and I have all the ingredients in the house already, apart from the pineapple juice [)]

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

Here's a real nasty looking punch that actually didn't taste too bad. We mixed vodka, but you can use white rum, 7-up, lemonade lime ice cream, green food coloring and dry ice. We just tossed it all together and seasoned to taste. A little strong to begin with but eventually we got it right. The dry ice and ice cream created this foamy mess that looked like toxic waste and bubbled like a mad scientists lab.

Or, Mt.Dew has a new drink called "Pitch Black", (try it first to see if you like it--it tastes like 'Grape dew', lol. Use this and your white rum, a little frozen jello globs, for 'clots' and--viola'..."Zombie Blood Clot" 

PS....you might want to warn your guests...drinking the Pitch Black will turn their 'poop' bright green! 


The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Thnaks wicked, I will try that recipe tonight, just to get the Halloween spirit

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome! And good luck with your party--Have TON'S of FUN!

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

BAHAMA MAMA's

YUM RUM!!!!!!!!!

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------

